# Which Crop Works for you?



## ashadiow (Feb 4, 2008)

So...  which one?  And why?

CC welcomed.

1. Landscape






2. Portrait


----------



## BYoung (Feb 4, 2008)

I chose landscape since the portrait one just seems to have to much roof/floor. Plus you can see through the chain link to see the road below giving it some more depth.


----------



## kaiy (Feb 5, 2008)

Landscape. With the wider crop, you take advantage of the many converging lines, the footprints in the snow. These elements all pull you into the photo. With the vertical crop, there is less going on, less to guide your eye. The landscape crop is much stronger graphically.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 5, 2008)

I like them both, so I didn't vote.  My main nick-pick is that you've got a symmetrical shot here but it's set up non-symmetrical.  I mean, you're about two steps too far to the right.  So the left side of the bridge appears to be longer.

If you were spot in the middle, I think either one is good.


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 5, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I like them both, so I didn't vote. My main nick-pick is that you've got a symmetrical shot here but it's set up non-symmetrical. I mean, you're about two steps too far to the right. So the left side of the bridge appears to be longer.
> 
> If you were spot in the middle, I think either one is good.


 
I know, I was really disappointed when I saw that.  I thought about tilting the image, but then the horizon was skewed.  I need to be a lot better about watching the lines through my viewfinder.  I came from a P&S and could look at my nice big 3" screen, but now...  Ugh, I am having a hard time lining things up through my viewfinder.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it a digital SLR or a point and shoot?


----------



## Mathias13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Landscape because the rails just pull you in...


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 5, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Is it a digital SLR or a point and shoot?


Rebel XTi.  SLR.  It is making me wish I had gotten the 40D with live view.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 6, 2008)

Knowing now what you do, I'd go back to the bridge and re-shoot, taking a few steps to the left to compensate for the viewfinder.  It's gonna be an idiosyncrasy that you'll have to learn to compensate for.


----------



## peterbj7 (Feb 6, 2008)

You know, it never occurred to me when I bought my 5D that there would be any digital cameras out there that didn't have Live View (not that I called it that).  Seems such a simple thing to provide.

Oh, I prefer the landscape one, for the reasons other have given.  But I also like the portrait picture just as a picture.

I wouldn't get too hung up about the "off centre" view.  I often choose to do that anyway.  Just make it look deliberate, not an accident.


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 6, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Knowing now what you do, I'd go back to the bridge and re-shoot, taking a few steps to the left to compensate for the viewfinder. It's gonna be an idiosyncrasy that you'll have to learn to compensate for.


 
Yeah, I will be back in that area next week and will probably reshoot it as well as a few other things right there.  I think my biggest problem is that I was shooting off of a railing... Not from a tripod.  Might have to get out there with a pod or early enough to not need one...


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 6, 2008)

I like landscape


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

landscape since in portrait you halots of almost empty space at the bottom, which creates imbalance.

Neither of the shots is symmetrical though, unfortunately I think.


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY (Feb 6, 2008)

The portrait is too claustraphobic and I think it actually will work better slightly off-center rather than straight on. I think you'll lose alot of the sideview of the rails.


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the good stuff you guys.  I have been learning a lot by looking at the REALLY good stuff here and then going to people's websites and checking somethings out.  I am really learning to set shots up.  Shooting sports (my photofun time) is easy compared to still life type stuff.  Capturing a feeling is a real art that is difficult to master.


----------

